# EHD



## thughes114 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am new to the Dish and am getting the ViP622. Can I connect an external hard drive to it, and if so, is there any "tricks of the trade" I should be aware of ????


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not yet. External hard drive support is coming soon.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> Not yet. External hard drive support is coming soon.


... coming soon. Famous last words...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

lujan said:


> ... coming soon. Famous last words...


I doubt those will be James last words. :nono:


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

"Can I connect an external hard drive to it?"

NO

"External hard drive support is coming soon"

so is name based recording for the 510


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is easier to discuss a feature AFTER it is released instead of through rumors. We know the basics from the demos. Let's let E* figure out the details and _release it_ before we write a "how to" manual. 

We'll talk about how to use NBR on the 501/508/510 (in the appropriate forum) after that feature is released.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> We'll talk about how to use NBR on the 501/508/510 (in the appropriate forum) after that feature is released.


none of us will live long enough. My 510 is living at a friends house. (yes, he has an E* account)


----------



## ramy (May 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> It is easier to discuss a feature AFTER it is released instead of through rumors. We know the basics from the demos. Let's let E* figure out the details and _release it_ before we write a "how to" manual.
> 
> We'll talk about how to use NBR on the 501/508/510 (in the appropriate forum) after that feature is released.


This has to be a joke. Another one of your April Fool's jokes? The whole point about learning stuff is to find out before it comes out to see if you like it or want it. TV manufacurers don't sell TV's before someone gets to review it. I get magazines that talk about TV's before they are even released for sale in the store.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> I doubt those will be James last words. :nono:


It just means that when you hear this over and over and over, you stop believing it. "Soon" is a relative term.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ramy said:


> This has to be a joke. Another one of your April Fool's jokes? The whole point about learning stuff is to find out before it comes out to see if you like it or want it. TV manufacurers don't sell TV's before someone gets to review it. I get magazines that talk about TV's before they are even released for sale in the store.


At the moment, the only people who have been given this product are under a non-disclosure agreement. Even if someone decided to violate their NDA and give details the product could still change in operation between the version they are testing and what is released to the general public.

No joke ... a release isn't a release until it is a release.

We know the basics about this feature because a version of the product HAS been demoed. But it was only a version ... not the final product or likely the first released version.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

James Long said:


> At the moment, the only people who have been given this product are under a non-disclosure agreement. Even if someone decided to violate their NDA and give details the product could still change in operation between the version they are testing and what is released to the general public.
> 
> No joke ... a release isn't a release until it is a release.
> 
> We know the basics about this feature because a version of the product HAS been demoed. But it was only a version ... not the final product or likely the first released version.


Satellite Guys had a list of 200+ serial numbers that were to receive the update enabling EHD and some initial functionality of the LAN port last night.

That is where it sits at the moment as I have seen no posts referring to anyone actually having this update, other than Scott's "check back for updates" posting on the home page.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

And I would guess those would be the serial numbers of beta test machines not likely end user machines so you would not see anyone posting they received it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I got it

NOT: Early april fools.
The question is would you pay a one time fee of $25.00 for EHD????


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> And I would guess those would be the serial numbers of beta test machines not likely end user machines so you would not see anyone posting they received it.


That would be a good guess.

Hopefully the version will earn a blessing so it can become a release.
If not, look for "L441" or whatever E* labels the next attempt. 

As a wise man says ... a release is not a release until it is a release.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> I got it
> 
> NOT: Early april fools.
> The question is would you pay a one time fee of $25.00 for EHD????


I'd rather pay $25 than the $39.99 rumoured! Naturally, I'd really rather pay $0 but we know that's not going to happen!:lol:


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Why has nobody posted the date external HD use will be allowed for the 622?

The other web site has been talking about it for some time.

The software should reach 622s by 8/15/07,
If you want to enable external HD storage for your 622, you have to call Dish Network on or after 8/15/07.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Joe Bernardi said:


> Why has nobody posted the date external HD use will be allowed for the 622?
> 
> The other web site has been talking about it for some time.
> 
> ...


What _other site_?

This one?

Spence


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Joe Bernardi said:


> Why has nobody posted the date external HD use will be allowed for the 622?
> 
> The other web site has been talking about it for some time.
> 
> ...


First off there is a whole thread discussing this feature and the possible dates

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75628

Key word here is "should". And it was also posted at one time that a December release would have the USB External support. Though I am more confident that this release will contain the USB support given information from numerous sources including Dish themselves, however until it spools to the wild it is not released. As mentioned above, just because we see it spool to a small number of users does not mean it is in the wild yet. Those could be Beta testers and we possible will see a L4.41 etc spooling etc before we actually see the release in the wild. Yes it is good news to see a L4.41 spooling but that does not mean it is in the wild.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks Ron


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> First off there is a whole thread discussing this feature and the possible dates
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75628


That being said, there is no reason for this thread to remain open in a support forum when there is, as of yet, no feature to support. 

Closing.


----------

